# High schools



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

At least 3 high schools in my area have banned food delivery. I’ve actually been approached by security and told never to come back on campus. And yet these kids still order and try to do it behind security’s back. I managed to get through high school without ordering a single meal. Is it worth getting in trouble or possibly getting the driver in trouble? Entitled little shits


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The new reason for meeting behind the bushes at the highschool.

Got food?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, if it's off campus, then the school can't really do anything about it.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Auto decline FTW.....no excuse with DD and GH because you know where you are going. No dollar amount is going to have me run around trying to call some kid seeing where they are for their Smoothie King or Chipotle. Honestly you drivers make me laugh sometimes.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Auto decline FTW.....no excuse with DD and GH because you know where you are going. No dollar amount is going to have me run around trying to call some kid seeing where they are for their Smoothie King or Chipotle. Honestly you drivers make me laugh sometimes.


$/mile is all I look at with DD, esp on the road. There's no dropoff location that I feel the need to avoid that badly. You actually check the exact dropoff before you accept every order?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> $/mile is all I look at with DD, esp on the road. There's no dropoff location that I feel the need to avoid that badly. You actually check the exact dropoff before you accept every order?


Hell yeah, every damn order every damn time. I know all the apartment complexes that are stupid to navigate. I know all the housing developments that take you around In circles. That wastes time which affects my bottom line. I know all the schools and businesses where you've got to go up 5 floors, ring a security buzzer, deal with stupid parking. But hey you do you lol.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> Hell yeah, every damn order every damn time. I know all the apartment complexes that are stupid to navigate. I know all the housing developments that take you around In circles. That wastes time which affects my bottom line. I know all the schools and businesses where you've got to go up 5 floors, ring a security buzzer, deal with stupid parking. But hey you do you lol.


Wow you must live in a podunk city to remember EVERY place like that. My market is less than 50k and I can't remember from one day to the next the crap areas. Also, you get like 15 seconds to decline/accepts, how do you get all that info on your screen and still accept?

I want to see a video of you doing it.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

All schools less than freshman year college are off limits!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> Hell yeah, every damn order every damn time. I know all the apartment complexes that are stupid to navigate. I know all the housing developments that take you around In circles. That wastes time which affects my bottom line. I know all the schools and businesses where you've got to go up 5 floors, ring a security buzzer, deal with stupid parking. But hey you do you lol.


Damn how do u analyze all that safely in 20 seconds esp if your driving? You are def the only one doing you


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Wow you must live in a podunk city to remember EVERY place like that. My market is less than 50k and I can't remember from one day to the next the crap areas. Also, you get like 15 seconds to decline/accepts, how do you get all that info on your screen and still accept?
> 
> I want to see a video of you doing it.


You have 30 seconds there brainiac, all you Gotta do is use your two fingers and spread open the map and bingo you know exactly where you have to go, and I live in Charlotte in the suburbs where there's a lot of money and people that are willing to spend it, so you ant on there soldier.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Sounds like bunch of free food for drivers.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Sounds like bunch of free food for drivers.


Honestly it is. After security told me to not come back again, I got another order later that day. I called support and let them know the situation and they cancelled the order, no questions asked. Prob not a good idea to abuse it but it will def work. Its a good way to teach these little punks a lesson too

Unfortunately its usually McDs or some other crap I dont like. If its something good and Im hungry though...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

This is not new. Been going on since at least the 70's. Who didn't see _Fast Times at Ridgemont High?_






You're lucky they didn't order it into the classroom!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Honestly it is. After security told me to not come back again, I got another order later that day. I called support and let them know the situation and they cancelled the order, no questions asked. Prob not a good idea to abuse it but it will def work. Its a good way to teach these little punks a lesson too
> 
> Unfortunately its usually McDs or some other crap I dont like. If its something good and Im hungry though...


Please tell me this was an UE where you don't know the dropoff, because if you accepted another order from say DD that YOU CAN KNOW where the dropoff is........fool me once shame on you.......


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

school = prison

Only people, who hate their children, send them there.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I deliver to schools, no problem. I just tell them to meet me outside and describe my car. I once had a kid at a private school text me "I get out of class in 15 minutes" to which I replied "If you're not here in 2 minutes I'm leaving your food on the sidewalk." In less than a minute, here comes some woman trotting to my car. Probably a teacher is admin.
 :laugh:

My only "off limits" is college dorms. I have a macro set up in my phone to text "For security reasons I don’t do dorms. I’ll meet you in the lobby."


----------



## Djfourmoney (Dec 22, 2014)

Always complaints.... 

I deliver to USC or UCLA when I'm in the area. Also do Uber/Lyft in those areas not a big deal at all.

I did deliver to a high school and yeah that's funny, I had to leave it in the admin office. Doesn't happen that often as I don't deliver in the daytime.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> At least 3 high schools in my area have banned food delivery. I've actually been approached by security and told never to come back on campus. And yet these kids still order and try to do it behind security's back. I managed to get through high school without ordering a single meal. Is it worth getting in trouble or possibly getting the driver in trouble? Entitled little shits


Last time I delivered at a school, it was a large bag of breakfast sandwiches from McDonald's, for a Blood Drive. I guess they gave students free breakfast for a pint of blood.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Had a repeat High school Postmates order chick fillet. First time they kept calling me asking where I was. No tip. 

Second time. I arrive.. Text says can you wait 10' min you came earlier than the app said you would.. I said I can only wait 5' minutes.. They asked can you leave it in the main office.. I said no Im sorry I don't go inside schools.. They came right when timer was about to expire.. No tip again lol


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Seamus said:


> This is not new. Been going on since at least the 70's. Who didn't see _Fast Times at Ridgemont High?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The all-time at-school food delivery!


----------

